# field collecting



## elake (Sep 19, 2013)

Anybody here go out and collect scorpions  ect?

  If so contact me i have questions.

 Thanks


----------



## jdl (Sep 19, 2013)

I occasionally collect.  We mostly have centruroides and vejovus here.


----------



## elake (Sep 19, 2013)

yeah i am wanting to see if anyone can catch me some things


----------



## jdl (Sep 20, 2013)

Private message me.  Thanks JD


----------

